

OpenCourseWare - to access MIT courses over the Internet for free - makecheck
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/web/courses/courses/index.htm

======
Bjoern
<http://youtube.com/edu>

is also good. Only videos though, sometimes a link to additional material.

More courses (mostly European)

<http://videolectures.net/>

A simple search page:

<http://ocwfinder.com/>

EDIT: Another link added.

------
jjames
I'm curious what courses any of you have audited (is that the right word for
this?) through OCW or the other recent online offerings.

I was taking a course on regex compiler design at Stanford long ago before
they locked down their student access system. In that case they weren't
meaning to share. Nice format though, video + coordinated slides in a two up
view. Stanford iphone development and some Berkeley/Yale philosophy courses
since then. Nothing yet from OCW.

~~~
Timothee
I had started to follow "Introduction to Algorithms"
([http://deimos3.apple.com/WebObjects/Core.woa/Browse/mit.edu....](http://deimos3.apple.com/WebObjects/Core.woa/Browse/mit.edu.1298167185.01298167189))
but I dropped out… It's mostly that I never took the time to listen to it as a
class and more like a regular podcast, while I needed to really sit down and
concentrate.

I recently started to watch the iPhone Application Programming from Stanford
([http://deimos3.apple.com/WebObjects/Core.woa/Browse/itunes.s...](http://deimos3.apple.com/WebObjects/Core.woa/Browse/itunes.stanford.edu.2024353965.02024353968))
and it is really great. For an introduction to Objective-C and iPhone
development, so far it has been very, very well done. Most (if not all)
speakers are actually Apple engineers.

That kind of initiatives is really great because honestly, Stanford can have a
class given by Apple engineers pretty easily (in that they are very close by),
but it would be quite difficult for any other college in the world, regardless
of the quality of the school.

------
dstik
This has been around for a while but it's impressive how much it has grown
since its humble beginnings in 2002. It's also exciting to see how this has
inspired other schools like Stanford (<http://itunes.stanford.edu/>) and the
iTunes U initiative.

I think we'll be seeing a lot more schools starting to follow suit and an
opportunity emerge within Open Source Education.

------
Keyframe
Also, <http://www.academicearth.org/>

------
bhrgunatha
In addition to the much venerated Abelson and Sussman 6.001 SICP course
lectures - [http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-
sussma...](http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-sussman-
lectures/)

There are 2 excellent interactive tutorial courses offered by the MIT iCampus
tutorial server - <http://icampustutor.csail.mit.edu/>

The Introductory computer science tutorial is basically a set of audio
lectures of the 6.001 course as well as interactive quizzes and problem sets.

It's very much worth the effort to go through the whole tutorial.

------
mitko
Unfortunately, some advanced technical classes are still missing. Yet, the
ones that are there are "well-supported"

------
lrm242
I particularly like the ones with videos. I'm going through the Linear Algebra
course now and it's like being in the classroom.

~~~
gms
A lot of credit should go to Strang for being such a great lecturer.

------
nico
Too bad the required textbooks and papers are not free. A lot of the classes
in there are incomplete without the additional material.

~~~
sown
It's better than nothing. For some courses, you could easily use the previous
edition textbook. Dunno about the papers, though.

~~~
nico
Yes, it's a lot better than nothing :D

There's another problem though, I don't live in the US and the only way to buy
the books is through something like Amazon, shipping from the US. If you add
shipping and taxes (local taxes here), books become _really_ expensive.

~~~
sown
It's why I mentioend previous edition of the book. For very common courses, it
can be next to nothing for the book. I'm talking $10 vs $80 for current
editions.

------
sown
Oldie but goodie. :)

